# Back From Point Breeze



## Hetfieldinn

Got home from our Point breeze trip a few hours ago. Had an incredible time with Lundy, ShortDrift, Pappa Scott and their crews. The weather couldn't have been better. I had BrotherB and BuckeyeHunter in my boat for Thursday and friday, then BrotherB headed home to take care of business, and GotOne joined the festivities for Saturday and Sunday. We ended up putting 34 fish in the Hetmobile during the trip. Brent, Mike, and Steve got to go head to head with the King Salmon for the first time. It was amazing being at the wheel and watching them enjoy fighting these beasts.


Brent with a 15 lber


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Buckeye with a 22 lber


----------



## Hetfieldinn

GotOne with a 22 lber


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Buckeye setting rods as the sun comes up


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Buckeye with another nice king


----------



## Hetfieldinn

This one was interesting. Notice the missing flesh between its gills.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Fishing in 610 feet of water. The horizontal lines on the screen are our rigger balls about to go through bait balls. The rods would literally shake violently as the lines smacked the bait as they went through them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Pappa Scott with a 30 lber.

Salmonoid Slob


----------



## DaleM

Great looking catches there guys. It's been a long time since I fished for Salmon. Your making me plan a trip up there in the future.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

It's a gun show.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Buckeye on the net for GotOne


----------



## Hetfieldinn

............................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

...................................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

...............................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

...............................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Pepperoni and mushroom


----------



## Hetfieldinn

..................................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I got to reel in a few fish too


----------



## Hetfieldinn

.................................


----------



## Hetfieldinn

......................................


----------



## StormWarningII

Glad to see a good time had by all!

PapaScott no Derby ticket???

Awesome fish! Is it headed to the taxi man???

610? Fishing out that far? Or was that the inside slow down to try to keep boxing fish?

Any hot set ups?

Thanks for the post and return Het.


----------



## eyedream

Looks like you guy's had a great time!! I got back from Olcott a few weeks ago and can't wait till next year!! Out standing photos to.


----------



## buck.eyehunter

Thanks to Hetfield for the invite, for the awesome salmon fishing. Now I know why you are angler of the year I had a great time with Hetfield, Got One and Brother B. Thanks for the salmon tips Lundy and Big Joshy and Papa Scott. Nice meeting CW261. Nice to hang out with the rest of you. good to see all of you boys. I'll post some pics as soon as i get them downloaded. I had a great time, can't wait to go again!


tightlines....................................................mike


----------



## Hetfieldinn

StormWarningII said:


> 610? Fishing out that far? Or was that the inside slow down to try to keep boxing fish?
> 
> Any hot set ups?



Fishing was slow inside, from what we heard. They were catching some, but not many, plus it was pretty crowded. We talked to a guy that was about 13 miles out catching good numbers, so we decided to run out there and give it a try. There were a lot of 7-12 pounders out there. We decided to go for numbers in the morning, then try inside in the evening to get GotOne a big one. We had a good one on last night, but lost it. We went out this morning with our only goal being to boat Steve a 20+ fish, and ended up succeeding at 8:30 this morning.

Hot setups included Silver Streak's Acid Rain on the riggers, and a home made Git-R-Done spoon behind a 42-2nd Spin Doctor with a Dipsy on wire.


----------



## StormWarningII

Hetfieldinn said:


> Pepperoni and mushroom


Look at that lake! I don't think Erie has been that calm since it had ice on it!!!

Gotta love the O

Thanks Het. 

Did you run the 42nd Spind Doc w/ matching fly??? Can't wait to drop it behind the wire Saturday morning...


----------



## Hetfieldinn

StormWarningII said:


> Did you run the 42nd Spind Doc w/ matching fly??? Can't wait to drop it behind the wire Saturday morning...



I didn't try that combo. I don't have much of a fly selection. GotOne caught his big one on a Crazy Bitch fly behind a Carmel Dolphin Spin Doc.


----------



## BROTHER B

Had an awesome time this weekend. It was great to see OGF represent'n on Ontario. Thanks to Lundy and Het for putting the weekend together. Met Papa Scott. Dudes got game. Good to run into K-gone and Fish-on. I fished with Het and Buckeye Hunter. Just going to throw up some pics. I think Het summed it up with his report. It's always nice to go on vacation but the best part is coming home. Sometimes I take for granted how lucky we are for having Erie in our back yard. Truly the Walleye mecca of the world. See you at the 35 line.


----------



## BROTHER B

Het asking for a little right rudder and a turkey, bacon, and cheese sub.


----------



## BROTHER B

Guys...Is this fish legal?


----------



## BROTHER B

This is what Buckeye does.


----------



## BROTHER B

My first Salmon. I think I could get used to this.


----------



## BROTHER B

Het and Buckeye always about business. Het, while reeling in a 10 pounder, still taking the time to explain the advantages of having a Merc Opti-max over Buckeye's Yamaha!


----------



## BROTHER B

Het just getting warmed up.


----------



## BROTHER B

Het demonstrating a textbook net job on a 21 pounder.


----------



## BROTHER B

I'm not a morning guy, but this isn't half bad.


----------



## Papascott

Storm I had a derby ticket. The fish weighed 31.6 on the boat scale and 29.8 at Captains Cove. Guess my scale was off some or the fish pee'd himself when he realized he fell victim to the great insight provided by the new "het-raider", available at your local Ase Hardware and finer sheep farms of the great state of NY.

Half of the conversation of the way home was how much the east wind can screw up the temps up there and the other half was about how quick witted wisdom of the coo-koo-ca-choo!


----------



## Got One

Awesome trip. Could'nt make it till Friday night but well worth the drive. Het was determined to get me my 1st major and that he did along with a dozen other fish. Good call on the fly combo Buckeye Hunter:B Great weather and great company. I'll post pics after work. Papascott,Huge fish man,congrats!!


----------



## JoesEyedUp

How many inches long was that 30lber?


----------



## Lundy

It was a very fun trip spending time with my two sons and "Head Filled" and crew. The laughter and stories at dinner Friday night was one I won't forget. I couldn't imagine a better group of guys to spend a few days with fishing.

The weather was as good as it could possibly be, the fishing was good for numbers and tough (for us) for the majors. The storm Wednesday really messed up the inside water (made them very cold) and scattered the fish out deeper with no real defined temp breaks or locations. You could find pods of fish here and there and they were all mixed up. I have never seen the steelhead fishery any better than this year. The sizes weren't great but the numbers were better than years and years for this area.

We caught plenty of fish, didn't lose many at all, but never hooked a single target fish.

Great trip, fun with friends and family, and NOTHING broke, it was very close to perfect, just a few targets would have pushed it over the edge.


----------



## Papascott

"Head Filled" THATS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Lundy said:


> We caught plenty of fish, didn't lose many at all, but never hooked a single target fish.


We ended up losing a couple of nice fish. We were confident that my praising the salmon GODs was the reason for hooking up with GotOne's big one (when you asked if I was doing aerobics in the boat).

It was a great trip, and we're already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Lundy

Hetfieldinn said:


> It was a great trip, and we're already looking forward to the next one.


It is a lot more fun to have multiple boats working together and the radio chatter sure is fun!


----------



## cw261

Had a great time fishing with JoeW and Shortdrift. We didn't do quite as well as the Hetmobile, but that's to be expected since we didn't have the het-raider aboard. We were able to get a couple of very respectable 16 pound target fish, as well as several in the 8-12 pound range and quite a few very nice steelhead. We did very well considering Joe and I had never Salmon fished before, and we were downrigger novices as well.

Great time with the whole OGF crew, the Friday dinner is one I won't forget either.

Unfortunately I only got a couple of pictures on my camera - I'll post Joe and Ron's 16 pounders when the guys email them to me.


----------



## Big Daddy

I may have to rearrange vacation time next year! Salmon fishing is a BLAST! I used to go every year, but haven't been in a few years. 

We used to hit that area HARD in Spring (late April, early May) for the BIG brown trout that come in shallow... FUN stuff!


----------



## Big Joshy

good times. Just got done vacum sealing the fish and I was impressed with the size and numbers of steelhead. Especially since we threw back alot of 3-4 lbers.
Het here are some of your flasher spoons on clearance.
Guess they aren't too popular.
http://northernkinglures.estorespecialists.com/overstock-spoons-light-weight-c-1_3.html


----------



## yankee

Great trip Hetfieldinn. Those are some nice salmon and theyll make for excellent smoked fish too. Anyone using SS line? You can feel every bump and twitch. I like it but wears my arm out.


----------



## StormWarningII

Smoke the steelies and Coho (if you get 'em). GRILL those Kings. Very light colored mild flesh.


----------



## Shortdrift

StormWarningII said:


> Did you run the 42nd Spind Doc w/ matching fly??? Can't wait to drop it behind the wire Saturday morning...


We ran that combo without and hits. Replaced the 42nd Fly with the Bitch and had several hits. I ran Spoons off the rigger, Spoons/Flasher, Spoons/Spin Doc, Spin Doc/Fly and Flasher/Fly combo's. All produced fish 
but the Spin Doc combined with Spoon or Fly produced best. Mint Green and 42nd Spin Doc seemed to be the most productive color.

Had a GREAT TIME watching CW261 and JoeW learn the operation of the Downrigger as well as the various combo's. I owe a lot to these two (gentlemen?)  for all the help they gave me and for accepting my limited physical capability's. THANKS again Guys.


----------



## Papascott

I am pretty sure all of us were using 7 strand wire on our dipseys. That is easy we caught alot of fish on copper the counter read 375-450 on the strike, luckily we had two rookies on our boat and I handed them every long liner!


----------



## StormWarningII

Using 500 coppers? Or 300s plus backing?

Imagine the same with leadcore. ACHING ARMS! Copper is a good thing!

Gettin' that 29.8 (30# in my book) mounted Papa?

Heard you or somebody with you was in FishUSA in Erie before you headed up. 

The Storm hears all, sees all. LOL.


----------



## fishon

Papascott said:


> I am pretty sure all of us were using 7 strand wire on our dipseys. That is easy we caught alot of fish on copper the counter read 375-450 on the strike, *luckily we had two rookies on our boat and I handed them every long liner!*


Nothing better than trial by fire.....eh....

Scott, Congrats on the huge King!!!! good seeing ya too buddy!

time to fish for some wawreye! ... " my wreg wreg!!!" LMAO!


Frank


----------



## Papascott

Strm, it was a 350 of 30lb copper and 25 ft leader and knot in the water at times and at the tip others. I actually had a guy whining so bad, he asked if we had a fighting belt so I sat him on a seat in the "Marlin" position and watched him fight this this cabo style, even asked capt Tom if we ought to back down on her! After I netted the monster 25 in steelhead I asked him if he needed a Pamprin, asked what for so I told him his female parts got to be hurting the way he was whining. lol Lots of great memorys made on this trip.

As for mounting, no I have pics and cut "Him", up today was too tired to clean him last night. I was suprized to see it was a Buck.


----------



## StormWarningII

Papascott said:


> Strm, it was a 350 of 30lb copper and 25 ft leader and knot in the water at times and at the tip others. I actually had a guy whining so bad, he asked if we had a fighting belt so I sat him on a seat in the "Marlin" position and watched him fight this this cabo style, even asked capt Tom if we ought to back down on her! After I netted the monster 25 in steelhead I asked him if he needed a Pamprin, asked what for so I told him his female parts got to be hurting the way he was whining. lol Lots of great memorys made on this trip.


Fishin' trips rule! Our crew has quite a few. If you ever run into us at Conny, ask my partner in crime about the "Queen of Quinte". 

Tell your buddy that Amish Outfitters makes a nice PINK sissy belt.


----------



## Papascott

Was not a buddy of mine, I was on a friends boat his buddy, none of my buddys "Role like that" love the burn in the muscles those 3 lb steel cause!


----------



## StormWarningII

Papascott said:


> Was not a buddy of mine, I was on a friends boat his buddy, none of my buddys "Role like that" love the burn in the muscles those 3 lb steel cause!


Yeah    , but I bet your arms still have a little ache from that bruiser!


----------



## cw261

Here are the 16 pounders that Shortdrift and Joe W landed (they let me haul in all if the little ones  )


----------



## Hetfieldinn

cw261 said:


> (they let me haul in all if the little ones  )



I know just how you feel.


----------



## K gonefishin

Hetfieldinn said:


> I know just how you feel.


Me too but that is just fine with me


----------



## ezbite

looked like a GREAT time. thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Shortdrift

I'm putting my Salmon gear together now so I will be ready for next year. Tying new leaders and separating the spoons and flys. Hope to make two trips in 2009. One trip in the Spring and then another in July. I may have an open seat. Bottom line is around $250 per person for lodging and truck/boat gas plus your meals, based on three people. I added $100 to that at the bait shops for additional lures.


----------



## Guest

Man I got to get up there sometime. Never caught a king. Maybe next year I blew my fishing money this year in Canada next year I will save up for Kings. Great Pic and report guys.


----------



## Got One

Finally got some pics downloaded

Het Finally taking a rod....


----------



## Got One

Praying to the fish gods............. IT WORKED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Got One

Het explaining how the Hetraider temp probe works


----------



## Got One

Priceless moments and my favorite.......:B


----------



## Got One

Team Shortdrift on the PROWL..........


----------



## Spaniel235

Great trip and thanks for sharing....


----------



## Columbusslim31

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## fishon

Great Pic 's there Steve... too bad we missed ya by a day.. Im sure ill see ya before Hawgfest....


Frank


----------



## COmmodore 64

I'd like to do this next year with my dad, but since he drives a school bus, and school starts early, we'd have to do it the week before.

Would hate to do it alone and miss out on all of "Headfilled's" stories. LOL. HeadFilled. I LOVE that one.


----------



## BlueBoat98

I just got back from my third trip to Point Breeze. This year there were a lot more slow times but we still pulled 8 fish over 20 pounds in the week we were there. Lots of Steelies and dink Kings as well. I had a mid-teens Steelie cut a line after fighting for a while and getting him to within 60 feet of the boat. Way too many pods of bait and fish where we couldn't get any takers. Here's a pic of my big fish of the trip - a 25+ King. 

See you out there.

MC


----------



## 65redbeard

nice pictures thank you
greg


----------

